# Cpt code for 67820



## coderpreety (Jun 7, 2010)

How would I code 67820 E2 for Medicare five eyelashes were removed one eye.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 8, 2010)

67820 is reported per procedure not per eyelash


----------



## coderpreety (Jun 8, 2010)

How will I code? Medicare will only reimbursement one unit per day correct?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 9, 2010)

Medicare's MUE table reflects 2.  I imagine it's allowing 1 unit for each eye if performed.

http://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/08_MUE.asp#TopOfPage


----------

